# Strange new disk drive discovered



## gmftrs (Aug 4, 2019)

I have a Dell Vostro 460 desk top. It is running Windows 7 Professional SP1 32-bit. It has an Intel Core i5-2400 CPU @3.10 GHz with 4.0 GB memory. I have a local hard drive connected and have access to a network drive as well. These drives are labeled E: and Z: respectively. I also have a DVD/CD drive internal to the desk top. There are no USB drives in use.


The most used software installed includes MS Office Professional 2003, Opera web browser, stock charting software, Starcraft II video game.


While viewing My Computer I notice another drive that is listed in the Devices with Removable Storage section. I’ve never seen it before and it is labeled “cDrive (X:\)”. It is not listed in any other location – Device Manager, in the Safely Remove Hardware icon, etc. I tried to open it and got this error message: “X:\ is not accessible. An internal error has occurred.” When I examine its properties, there is 0 byte used, 0 bytes free, and no files are listed. It is labeled “cDrive” as a type of removable disk. Its file system is listed as “COSFS”. Incidentally, I searched the net for “COSFS” and found nothing relating to a file format.


When I try to eject it, I get this error: “cDrive (X:\) is currently in use. Save any open files on the disk, and then close the files or programs using the files before ejecting the disc.”


I cannot eject it; I cannot remove it; I cannot rename it. What is this “disk” doing? Who/what is using it? How did it get on my computer? How do I get rid of it?


Lately my system has been slow running and has given the blue screen of death several times in the last 3 weeks – sometimes with a very loud low-pitch screech. It doesn’t seem to matter what software I am running at the time. (Although at times I have had several programs running at the same time.) When I reboot I have to execute a repair from an earlier “safe” build. MS Essentials shows all clear, as does MalwareBytes.

Here are my specs:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3574 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 610, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 465 GB (354 GB Free); E: 1862 GB (1411 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0Y2MRG
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Enabled and Updated

Any light shed would be a great help. Thanks for your time.


Tom


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Can you please post a screen shot of both "My Computer" and also the disks using "Disk Management"?

EDIT: I forgot to ask if you have a CD in the drive? the SFS file format is a Linux file format.


----------



## gmftrs (Aug 4, 2019)

Strange thing... I've been seeing this "drive" every day for the last week or so. Today, however, it hasn't appeared once. I did have a CD in my CD drive, but it has been in there for about a month. I took it out this morning after checking if the "drive" was there (it wasn't). I have since placed it back in to see if the "drive" would re-appear - it didn't. As of this writing, the CD has been in the CD drive all day and the "drive" has yet to show itself. Comments, thoughts?.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Did you put the same CD in? How about a USB drive? Did you have anything attached at any point where this "suddenly" appeared?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you or have you ever used Comodo Back Up? It uses the name CDrive to create a virtual drive.

https://www.comodo.com/news/press_releases/2013/12/comodo-enhances-online-backup-solutions.html


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Was the above helpful at all?


----------



## gmftrs (Aug 4, 2019)

Cookiegal said:


> Was the above helpful at all?


Yes! Thank you very much. I put the same CD in and I wasn't using a USB drive at all, and I have used Comodo in the past ( I no longer use it and haven't used it for about a year).

I still haven't seen it since last week. I guess I can close the thread. Still a mystery though.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sure there are likely still some components of Comodo remaining on the PC or the USB that caused this but at least it explains what it is so it's nothing nefarious. You're welcome.


----------

